# Velo Electrique.......Cargo Bikes



## Mundo (3 Jul 2013)

Has anyone heard of these bikes and does anyone know what level of quality they are? We were thinking about a cargo bike for the kids and this is a lot cheaper than the danish ones we've seen, just wondered if anyone had any advice? Thanks from a very new forum poster!


----------

